# Grinder for brewed.



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Having recently dived further into the world of brewed coffee I have dug out an old fracino branded ascaso I-2 to use for grinding purely for brewed. I figure as with everything a better grinder would achieve better results, but given the coarser grind used for the V60 and various other brew methods am I missing out massively on some taste notes by ruling out upgrading for a while? Or is it not quite as fussy as espresso grind?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Doesn't the I-2 use the same burrs as Lido1 & Hausgrind/Feldgrind? What are the adjustment intervals like? I'd set the grind to match your V60 recipe, then tweak immersions to use the same grind.


----------

